# CRACKED Felt



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

My beloved 2005 Felt SR-71, which I use as a commuter bike, cracked on my commute into work this morning. It's a SAD day. I have almost 8000 commuting miles on the bike in just under 3 years. All paved road - admittedly through some nasty weather at times.

Crack occurred where the right chain stay intersects the rear derailleur hanger area - at the weld. No doubt a weak area. 

I've included 2 photos - sorry they're a little rough!

So.............what are my warranty chances? I'm the original owner. I have all the paperwork, etc.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

If it's 3 years old, I think they should cover you. On the other hand, the way their warranty is written, they have so many loopholes your best bet is to ask your local Felt dealer.

http://www.feltracing.com/09/content.aspx?catid=1540,1539&pageid=375


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

They do have some loopholes in there that's for sure but I think a frame with 8000 miles on it should be covered under warranty for something like that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting. I'd say you've got a 50/50 chance of getting a replacement under warranty. More likely you'll be offered a comperable frame for a 'nominal fee'. 

I agree with Ray regarding Felt's loopholes. The exclusions do seem a little broader than most. I like Felts, but their 'assembly clause' was a reason I opted not to purchase a frameset. In your case, the first exclusion (fatigue) would seem to apply, but it's worth a try to get it covered.

I'd be interested to hear how you make out with this, and good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Interesting. I'd say you've got a 50/50 chance of getting a replacement under warranty. More likely you'll be offered a comperable frame for a 'nominal fee'.
> 
> I agree with Ray regarding Felt's loopholes. The exclusions do seem a little broader than most. I like Felts, but their 'assembly clause' was a reason I opted not to purchase a frameset. In your case, the first exclusion (fatigue) would seem to apply, but it's worth a try to get it covered.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how you make out with this, and good luck!


I hadn't ever noticed the assembly clause before, I can't imagine buying a frame that I can't put together myself.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kytyree said:


> I hadn't ever noticed the assembly clause before, I can't imagine buying a frame that I can't put together myself.


Exactly, especially if doing so voids the warranty. I've been doing my own wrenching since around 1990, and started because I wasn't happy with my LBS's quality of work. Considering Felts clause it's a little ironic, isn't it? 

But I do like Felt and think they build a quality product. The primary reason I didn't go with their frameset was because of the 110mm HT on the 52cm. A little too aggressive for me.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

*Update*

Here's a little update:

First, I ride alot, probably 8-10k a year (on various bikes). My weight is about 150 lbs. I take generally good care of equipment. I took the photos just a few minutes after I limped into the office yesterday, a very rainy morning, hence the dirt and grime. Also............I really, really liked this frame. And even though I use the term "commuter bike," I don't have it setup with racks or fenders. I just throw a light pack on my back every morning.

Took the bike to the LBS where I purchased it in early 2k5. They took some photos and sent to Felt. The LBS seemed relatively optimistic about my chances. Unfortunately, this frame is no longer made (which doesn't necessarily mean they don't have one sitting in a warehouse somewhere). I looked through the Felt geometry tables, and the current Z series frames are actually very close. 

If they don't warranty it, I'll probably order a Surly Cross Check and build as a commuter.

I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I believe the telltale for a fatigue crack is a gentle 'tear' at its beginning followed by more jagged edges at the end. I just can't tell from those pictures. I guess it depends on how you ride, but I would have thought a Felt frame would be good for more than 8K.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That's exactly where my old 2005 F80's frame cracked- which is pretty much the same frame your SR71. I had to look carefully to make sure that wasn't my old frame. No worries though. Felt will set you up with a new frame without any hassle. Just go to an LBS that sells Felt with your receipt (just in case) and have them make the call. Mine cracked on Sunday, I took the bike in on Monday; The new frame was delivered on Tuesday; And I was riding again on Wednesday. Since I live here in So. Cal (about 25 minutes from Felt's headquarters), mine came pretty quick. Still your should be pretty quick also. Unfortunately, it probably won't be in the color you have now (unless the frame is still available in that color). I had a dark pewter color originally and it was replaced by a red one. Who knows? Since your bike has been discontinued, maybe they'll upgrade you to a nicer frame.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

*update*

I'll write a final update, complete with photos, once the saga is complete. 

But............basically you are correct. Went to LBS where I purchased bike, they talked to Felt, and Felt immediately agreed to warranty. Since the frame is no longer made - I was given a couple of options - and chose a 2008 F1X (cyclo-cross frame) that we're going to build as a flat bar commuter bike.

Unfortunately, I've had to deal with Christmas and New Year's Holiday's and associated slow shipping. Plus, instead of 25 miles from the Felt factory, I'm 2500+ miles away. So no bike yet. But it should get here soon and I'll post photos.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

VoodooCadillac said:


> I'll write a final update, complete with photos, once the saga is complete.
> 
> But............basically you are correct. Went to LBS where I purchased bike, they talked to Felt, and Felt immediately agreed to warranty. Since the frame is no longer made - I was given a couple of options - and chose a 2008 F1X (cyclo-cross frame) that we're going to build as a flat bar commuter bike.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had to deal with Christmas and New Year's Holiday's and associated slow shipping. Plus, instead of 25 miles from the Felt factory, I'm 2500+ miles away. So no bike yet. But it should get here soon and I'll post photos.


I'd love to see those final photos...


----------



## brainteaser (Dec 10, 2005)

This might be a bit off topic, but I was considering a Felt frame set (F1 SL) and upon many emails to tech at Felt on information, they told me (and I then read) the fine print on the warrantee that states that I void the warrantee if I do any of the building myself. I called Felt (almost impossible to find a phone number) and confirmed their policy with them. They said they would not want me to cut the steerer, put on the stem, seat post, BB, cranks, brakes, and derailleurs. Just short of tightening the quick releases on the wheels.

What I want to know is, who considered a Felt frame set purchase, then reconsidered because of this, and are other frame manufacturers this picky as well? I am on the fence now, not because I don't trust my wrenching skills, but because I now doubt Felt's overall quality if they have these exceptions to their warrantees. More likely they are just trying to protect their LBS' bottom lines. Not a bad thing at all, but don't penalize us that want to personalize our bikes.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

brainteaser said:


> This might be a bit off topic, but I was considering a Felt frame set (F1 SL) and upon many emails to tech at Felt on information, they told me (and I then read) the fine print on the warrantee that states that I void the warrantee if I do any of the building myself. I called Felt (almost impossible to find a phone number) and confirmed their policy with them. They said they would not want me to cut the steerer, put on the stem, seat post, BB, cranks, brakes, and derailleurs. Just short of tightening the quick releases on the wheels.
> 
> What I want to know is, who considered a Felt frame set purchase, then reconsidered because of this, and are other frame manufacturers this picky as well? I am on the fence now, not because I don't trust my wrenching skills, but because I now doubt Felt's overall quality if they have these exceptions to their warrantees. More likely they are just trying to protect their LBS' bottom lines. Not a bad thing at all, but don't penalize us that want to personalize our bikes.


There are a lot of other good makers out there. I don't know what their policies are, but check around. It seems silly of Felt. A lot of the 'pros' at bike shops are 16 year old kids who've never held a wrench before. It seems like you'd have a hard time damaging a frame so Felt couldn't tell it was you, and not a manufacturer's defect, but maybe they just don't want the hassle.


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

terbennett said:


> That's exactly where my old 2005 F80's frame cracked- which is pretty much the same frame your SR71. I had to look carefully to make sure that wasn't my old frame. No worries though. Felt will set you up with a new frame without any hassle. Just go to an LBS that sells Felt with your receipt (just in case) and have them make the call. Mine cracked on Sunday, I took the bike in on Monday; The new frame was delivered on Tuesday; And I was riding again on Wednesday. Since I live here in So. Cal (about 25 minutes from Felt's headquarters), mine came pretty quick. Still your should be pretty quick also. Unfortunately, it probably won't be in the color you have now (unless the frame is still available in that color). I had a dark pewter color originally and it was replaced by a red one. Who knows? Since your bike has been discontinued, maybe they'll upgrade you to a nicer frame.



Mine just cracked in the same place today. I live in RSM, so it is right down the street. May I ask where you took yours into. I bought mine at Ladera Cyclery but they are gone.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

I returned mine to the LBS where I purchased the bike (I lived in North Carolina at the time). The replaced the frame with a 2008 F1X CX frame - so I felt good about that! My only complaint is that the process took a while - at least a month. But I didn't complain too much because I felt fairly lucky that they were willing to warranty after several years and some decent miles on the frame.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

hookypro said:


> Mine just cracked in the same place today. I live in RSM, so it is right down the street. May I ask where you took yours into. I bought mine at Ladera Cyclery but they are gone.


I took mine to Switchback Cyclery in Orange. They are off Chapman Avenue (about a mile east of the 55 Freeway). They are in the shopping center on the southeast corner of Chapman Avenue and Prospect. They still sell Felt bikes and the owners (Tim and Sherry) are great to work with.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

VoodooCadillac said:


> I returned mine to the LBS where I purchased the bike (I lived in North Carolina at the time). The replaced the frame with a 2008 F1X CX frame - so I felt good about that! My only complaint is that the process took a while - at least a month. But I didn't complain too much because I felt fairly lucky that they were willing to warranty after several years and some decent miles on the frame.


I had a wheel issue and Felt took care of ASAP. I am happy with
Felt. :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

hookypro said:


> Mine just cracked in the same place today. I live in RSM, so it is right down the street. May I ask where you took yours into. I bought mine at Ladera Cyclery but they are gone.


Felt is a stickler for proof of purchase. Had a guy at my LBS had an older Felt frame that cracked. He did not buy it from them but did have his original receipt and they did the deal for him. As long as your ducks are in a row Felt will honor the warranty. I also happen to live close the headquarters(Tustin) so everything I see happens real fast from them.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rward325 said:


> Felt is a stickler for proof of purchase. Had a guy at my LBS had an older Felt frame that cracked. He did not buy it from them but did have his original receipt and they did the deal for him. As long as your ducks are in a row Felt will honor the warranty. I also happen to live close the headquarters(Tustin) so everything I see happens real fast from them.


I'm not too sure about that. When my F80's frame cracked at the rear dropout on the drive side chainstay, I took my bike in to my LBS to get it replaced with receipt in hand. Funny thing was that the owner never gave Felt my receipt info. In fact, I didn't even buy my Felt from his shop! He called and left a message with Felt telling them the frame and size and that his number so they could return his call. Felt never did. Instead, my new frame was delivered the next day- no return call or questions asked. Felt is really good at backing their bikes. I love my Felts but that experience with them alone would've been enough to justify me being a repeat customer.


----------

